# Puncture wounds and healing process



## Raquel Mills (May 10, 2017)

Well, tragically my entire flock was massacred about 3 weeks ago, save a soul survivor, quacker, my 1yr treasured pekin. She was bitten on the neck. Not sure of the predator but suspect bob cat. I cleaned the puncture wound best I could, antibiotic injections for a week, cleaned 2-3 times daily, veterycin, tlc, etc. The wound appeared to be healing ok however there was swelling on the site of the bite. There was one large black scab and other smaller scabs. About two days ago  I suspected infection, so much like I would treat bumblefoot, I peeled the larger scab away (which was much like a core or plug) only to find a deep hole with black thick gunk... upon further investigation I found that the main deep hole had pockets that led to the smaller punctures/scabs. I cleaned everything out again and treated with veterycin (been cleaning 2x a day). There was no new fresh red blood when I cleaned. Just very dark gunk and then once emptied, brownish clear liquid when pressure was applied. The wound itself once again appears to be healing HOWEVER the bubble like swelling has not gone away as I thought it would if I cleaned out the infection. She doesn't appear to be in pain and goes about her day normal, started laying again, etc.

 So I guess I'm looking for advice or an opinion on what else could be causing the swelling around the area of the bite since I cleaned out the infected cavity.  *Swelling is not just one large lump or inflammation , but rather  smaller abcess type  bumps. 

Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

I have always just left them alone to heal, chickens are pretty good at it. It can take some time. If they survive the initial few days than they often do fine.

You might need to post a picture, as I don't quite understand what you are seeing.


----------



## Raquel Mills (May 10, 2017)

I'm not able to upload pics for some reason, keeps telling me there was an error, is there a trick to uploading pics?... the largest pocket or scab of the wound is no bigger than a pea and appears to be  healing, but it's the abcess like swelling that concerns me.The swelling is very hard to see, especially when dry, but you can feel it when you run your hands down her neck.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

Could be trauma under the skin, doesn't necessarily mean it's infected. The body will sometimes make extra flesh when healing wounds.

I had troubles uploading pics too. I accomplished it but it took a couple of attempts.


----------



## Raquel Mills (May 10, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Could be trauma under the skin, doesn't necessarily mean it's infected. The body will sometimes make extra flesh when healing wounds.
> 
> I had troubles uploading pics too. I accomplished it but it took a couple of attempts.


That what I'm hoping it is, I'll keep an eye on it. In the mean time I'll keep trying to get some pics up!


----------

